# DVC--Boardwalk Villas



## sdtugger (Dec 5, 2008)

I am a Marriott owner and have confirmed a trade for the Marriott Imperial Palms for next summer.  However, I left two other trade requests with II for Disneyworld just to see if anything would come up before Disney switches to RCI.  II just called to say that they can give me a 1 bedroom at the Boardwalk Villas.  I need at least another studio for the same dates to fit my family.  But, I'm still waivering because we've always stayed onsite in Disney hotels.  

How are the Boardwalk Villas?  How close to parks?  Any opinions about whether I should take the Boardwalk trade?  The other week they have for the same week is a studio for Saratoga Springs.  I don't think that would work well (to have people at two different resorts) even though I have older children.  I wonder whether a studio will come up for Boardwalk Villas some time in the next few weeks?  Thoughts?

I suppose I could always keep my Marriott and use the Disney unit too.  That way we'd have early entry, parking, and a midday siesta and a fall back for everyone.  Nice to have options.  Any thoughts much appreciated.  By the way, would I have any trouble with early entry if I have six family members but we only have a one bedroom?

Thanks!


----------



## elaine (Dec 5, 2008)

*BW villas are fun*

older kids will like BW villas--lots to do there.  We stayed last June and it was fun.  There are movies over at Beach Club on the beach, which is a short walk.  The BW pool has a big roller coaster slide.  You can rent bikes and go up/down the canal.  You can walk to either Epcot or Disney Studios (MGM) or take the canal boat.  BWV is the most "active" of the DVC, IMHO.
No, 6 can't get early/late entry. You have to show you key card to get in early and they will only issue a max of 4.  For PM EMH, you now have to show a room key for every ride you go on.
A 1 BR at BW in the middle of June is about as good as it gets for DVC trades, I believe. Most 2 BR will be OKW or SSR and even those are sparse for mid-June.If you got offered a studio at BCV taht would work well as it's right in the same area. Elaine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

We just came back from WDW.  We stayed one night at All Star Movies.  Then, we spent the next 7 nights offsite at Marriott Grande Vista.  Then, we spent 3 nights at the Swan Hotel.  We own at BCV but I didn't have enough points for a week stay there.  Anyways... we wanted to experience the offsite thing and after this trip we will only stay onsite.  Our biggest compliant about staying offsite was access to MK.  Marriott Grande Vista was only about 20 to 30 minute drive from WDW (just depended on traffic & where we were in the world).  However, to get to MK you had to leave pretty early.  First, you drove into MK, then, we had to slow down to show are Annual pass for parking.  Next, we got to the parking area and then, we had to take a Tram to the Transportation Center.  Then, you either had to take the monorail or ferry to the entrance of MK.  We've stayed many times onsite and the buses take you right to the front gates.  I felt it was horrible getting to MK by car.  The other parks were okay.

As for convenience, we like being able to go our separate ways.  For example, I was trying to do a little Christmas shopping while we were there.  However, since we only had one car and we had to leave together it was almost impossible.   I had to wait until we were staying at the Swan.  It was nice to be able to say, hey, I'm gonna shop alone and I'll see you guys back at the room.  I'd say this is my NUMBER one reason for staying on site.  I love this freedom.

Finally... we felt that we couldn't drink as much.  I know, weird reason.  But in Germany there was no way I could drink the beer as I'd been too drunk to drive home.  I'm an easy to get tipsy.  I wouldn't have felt comfortable driving.  Anyways... I like being able to take the bus back to our room or walking.

I love the Boardwalk area so, I think you'll have a great time there.  There is lots to see and do.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 6, 2008)

sdtugger said:


> ..... before Disney switches to RCI.
> Thanks!



Disney is switching to RCI? Is this true? If yes, why?   Also, when was this decision made?

-TJ


----------



## LLW (Dec 6, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Disney is switching to RCI? Is this true? If yes, why?   Also, when was this decision made?
> 
> -TJ



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86250


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 6, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Disney is switching to RCI? Is this true? If yes, why?   Also, when was this decision made?
> 
> -TJ



I'm a DVC member and the other morning there was an email from them about the switch.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 6, 2008)

I have decided to reserve all my TS and exchanged into Disney.
If you don't see all those 1br Disneyworld resorts, I took them all.

studios are not worth it, I would rather take 2br Marriott.


----------



## icydog (Dec 9, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I have decided to reserve all my TS and exchanged into Disney.
> If you don't see all those 1br Disneyworld resorts, I took them all.
> 
> studios are not worth it, I would rather take 2br Marriott.



Can you please tell us *what you used to trade *and *which weeks you got in DVC resorts?* That will help us all. Thanks


----------

